# Regza or Bravia? Can't decide!!



## Glen (May 9, 2004)

I need a new TV, and have about £600 max to spend in Comet and have narrowed down the choices, and was wondering your opinions on both.

First up is the Toshiba 40RV753
Buy TOSHIBA 40RV753 | 40" lcd tv - Television | Comet
Most tempting for me on this model is the Resolution+ to enhance the SD channels i watch!

and second is the Sony Bravia KDL40EX403U
Buy SONY KDL40EX403U | 40" lcd tv - Television | Comet

I could get £100 off the second choice by trading in my old CRT tv instore, but im not entirely sure which one to go for! thought etc most welcome!

any other suggestions?

cheers guys!


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

Neither, you can get a 42" Panasonic plasma TX-P42U20B (HD ready) or TX-P42X20B (Full HD) for &#163;550.

But what ever route you go have a look first.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

After a lot of research I chose plasma instead of LCD as a lot of my viewing is from Tivo (mode 0 but still SD) IMHO plasma gives better picture on SD.

My personal choice was a LG plasma


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

FWIW, I have a Sony KDL40EX403 and I'm very happy with it. SD looks good enough to me, although I have noticed the SD from the Freeview tuner looks a bit better than SD from my TiVo. 

I haven't done the Mode 0 thing - I was put off by all the talk of 'white flashes' I read about.

HD via the LoveFilm Internet Video widget looks amazing, as does my Xbox 360.

I'm holding out getting a V+ box for HD until the new TiVo boxes come at the end of the year.


----------



## Glen (May 9, 2004)

I went for the Toshiba in the end. The quality of the HD content is simply stunning. way better than my old U series sony lcd. I looked at a few plasmas but, I found the way they display the picture quite irritating lol but thats just my personal preference! got a bit of a bargain so i'm well pleased.

TV was originally priced @ &#163;749.99. I got it with &#163;200 discount, plus a further &#163;27.50 off with a promo code i found online, which worked using click and collect. I also got a free Sony digital photo frame worth &#163;79.99 and cashback using Top Cashback. Also got the comet guy to give me 20&#37; off the 3 year cover which includes them coming out and checking over my TV yearly. Also got 6 months interest free credit, so i'm very pleased with it. Also, IF England win the world cup, (lol) i get the money i paid for the tv back.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Myself if I was going for a new TV I would get an LED LCD one....

Some of the newest 46" ones out in the USA eat under 100 watts of power

http://www.sharpusa.com/ForHome/HomeEntertainment/LCDTVs/LC46LE700UN.aspx

Automan.


----------



## Glen (May 9, 2004)

i would have loved an LED TV like that, but its way way outta my price range!


----------



## Johnbyte (Nov 4, 2008)

Not necessarily maybe? I've just taken delivery today of a Toshiba Regza 40SL753DB which is LCD edge backlit, 100Hz refresh, DVB-T2 for the princely sum, with discounts, but no trade in of £681. Can't believe my luck! If I manage to sell my 4 year old Toshiba WLT66 for £200 - not unachievable? - my upgrade will work out at just £481, albeit for a 40" not 46".


----------

